

CodenameOne - Making WORA Real Again For Mobile Devices - ChenFishbein
http://www.dzone.com/links/r/codename_one_making_wora_real_again_for_mobile_de.html

======
Zr40
I can't see how this can result in great apps. The apps either have to run
against a lowest common denominator API, or they must reject most of the
platforms for each build, making this useless. And let's not even start about
a native UI (and I'm not talking about merely using the host platform's
widgets).

~~~
ChenFishbein
This new java platform implemented a lightweight UI which is pretty powerful
and rich allowing embedding native widgets and with native access to all
platforms. This can result in great apps with rapid time to market.

